# Stanza ECU Tuning



## scottdrmyers (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey my friend has just bought a chip burner, he uses Hondata for his civic and some other software to tune the chip in his ECU. We noticed that the chip from my stanza ecu and the one from his honda ecu are the exact same.

What software could I use to tune my chip? Or would I have to hex edit it by hand? Also would Hondata/E-Manage read my chip? (Obviously if it did it wouldn't read it correctly). I just don't wanna rip apart my ecu for nothing.

Thanks

Also I know their are ANTRX chips out there, but I would like to do it myself, learning experience plus i don't have that amount of cash to shell out.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

For info on tuning your ECU rom, try here:
http://eccs.hybridka.com/

If you plan on experimenting, I would suggest getting an extra ECU to work with. Purchasing a chip from noss over at antrx.com would be well worth it though.


----------

